# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  The debate on fire extinguishers at the workplace

## Weston White

> "When a perpetrator comes into the home or the office, they have started a fire. And this is a fire extinguisher."


*Company owner requires workers to have firearm at the office*
The owner of a small Georgia insurance company is requiring employees to get a weapons permit and then gives each of them a revolver to keep at the office




> ATLANTA (AP) -- The decision by the owner of a small insurance company to require his employees to carry firearms at the office has sparked a debate: Would having a gun on the job make you safer, or is it inviting violence into the workplace?
> 
> Lance Toland said his three offices, based at small airports in Georgia, haven't had problems with crime but "anyone can slip in these days if they want to. I don't have a social agenda here. I have a safety agenda."
> 
> When a longtime employee, a National Rifle Association-certified instructor who's been the company's unofficial security officer announced her retirement, Toland wanted to ensure the remaining employees were safe. He now requires each of them to get a concealed-carry permit, footing the $65 bill, and undergo training. He issues a Taurus revolver known as "The Judge" to each of them. The firearm holds five rounds, .410 shells that cast a spray of pellets like a shotgun.
> 
> "It is a weapon, and it is a lethal weapon," said Toland, whose company specializes in aviation insurance. "When a perpetrator comes into the home or the office, they have started a fire. And this is a fire extinguisher."
> 
> No employee balked at the mandate, he said. "They all embraced it 100 percent, and they said, you know, I'm tired of being afraid," Toland said.
> ...


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/compa...192744801.html

----------

